# Maine EV Owner Forced Off Road By Confused Interpretation of Law



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Maine state law has provision for 3-wheel Autocycle under which the Zap Xebra should qualify.

More...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Both Dominoes and UPS operate fleets of these vehicles, yet this guy doesn't get to drive one at all. Someone needs to start actually reading the laws that he's enforcing. 

http://www.autobloggreen.com/tag/xebra-ups/


----------

